# Glad I stopped!!



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A few weeks back took the family fishing. On the way home there was a fresh dead duck on the side of the road. I just kept driving. Well it was bothering me so on the way to go fishing on that following Sunday I stopped. Could only see one leg so I had to pull the toes of the other. It was a good way to start the day:



















Hen mallard. Banded 14 Sep 2005. Hatched 2004 or earlier. Banded by Mr Todd A. Grant here in ND.

I will never ever drive by another dead one!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Great story! Same kind of thing happened to me this fall.

Scouted a field just outside of town that was holding a couple hundred geese and a bunch of mallards(duck season was closed). Three buddies and I decided on a afternoon hunt the following day. First flock we got into we knocked down 4 geese and sailed one, that lit on a small half frozen pond a mile or so away. All four geese that were dead in the decoys were sporting bands. Shortly there after we filled our limits and picked up one more band.

The following afternoon I scouted the same area and noticed a dead goose on the edge of an icehole. It was the same pond were the goose from the previous days hunt lit. I thought to myself "that suckers gotta have a band". I waited 2 days for the temps to get cold enough to freeze the ice thick enough to walk on. The goose was frozen in the ice and was torn apart by some critters but was still sport'n his band.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow. You sure thats a kidney stone you're passing, and not a horseshoe????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Wow. You sure thats a kidney stone you're passing, and not a horseshoe????


 :rollin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

In 24 years of hunting I still haven't shot my own band and you are finding them by the side of the road? Man I must be doing something wrong!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Dito! :beer:


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Maverick- I know what you mean, I hunted for 25 years before I got my first band then got two more the next year. That is it three in 30 plus years.
Octnov
I think this is a really neat quote. " Treat the earth well, it was not given to you by your parents. It was loaned to you by your children." ancient proverb that I found on a DU bookmark. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Congrats on the bands. However, I have a big problem with your statement...



> First flock we got into we knocked down 4 geese and sailed one, that lit on a small half frozen pond a mile or so away. All four geese that were dead in the decoys were sporting bands. Shortly there after we filled our limits and picked up one more band.


You sailed a bird and did nothing to try to retrieve it that day???? But yet weeks later you were able to retrieve the bird which had by this time died. You knew it was hit, but yet continued to shoot and fill a limit? Was this bird counted as part of your limit? or did you continue to fill a limit plus this bird???

Anybody else see something wrong here??


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Oh man,....... the forum cops found me. uke:

The bird was counted in the bag, next time I will make it clear so there is no confusion. :roll:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> It was a good way to start the day:


I guess I am missing the big deal. A band of a road kill hen is a good way to start the day? A duck that could have had a couple of broods this year and contributed 18+ ducks to the population that would have exponentially increased by their broods his run over and you get a band and it is a good start to the day. Wow you must have some miserable days.

Mine usually don't start that bad.

What exactly is there to be proud of about this?

Maybe you should have mounted it too.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Dangit PC... That was suppossed to be my duck. I was robbed!!! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

lucky man lucky.....


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You lucky SOB!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Striped1

I did mount it. I even got pictures but I don't think this is the place to post them. Give me your e-mail address and I will send you pictures. I mounted that thing on the side of the road, in the truck, in my kitchen, and honestly its in the freezer for future mounting.

BTW with the corn cob you must have in your @$$ I would guess your days are much more miserable than mine! Heres to you brother!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Got your corn cob right here buddy!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol: :beer:

Is that a young dblkluk??


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Heh heh, that's my son showing a hunting buddy what they get when they shoot too soon.

He'll be pullin' the trigger this fall if he learns when to put the call down.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Make him priority one and I am sure he will be killing birds with the best of them. Can't wait till my kids can shoot. I will probably put my gun up at that point or just kill cripples. Of course if they shoot like me there won't be any cripples!! :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Is that a young dblkluk??


Yeah, I looked just like that...... my freshman year of college!!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

4CurlRedleg Be careful some dork will come on the form and accuse the youngster of baiting. After all he is holding up a cob, the ducks can see it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> I mounted that thing on the side of the road, in the truck, in my kitchen, and honestly its in the freezer for future mounting.


PC, your expertise in sarcasm never surprises me. See you in a few weeks!

BTW, Send me your schedule for early-mid Sept...

Mike


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

striped1 said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > It was a good way to start the day:
> ...


if he didn't stop and didn't find the band, the time, money, and effort of banding that bird would of been wasted, not only that, but that is now another piece of data that can be used to benefit waterfowl... get off your high horse for a while, and let this guy enjoy this.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Mike look forward to seeing you.

Roostbuster,

Some just love to look at the negative in things. Of course I would rather see that hen making babies so guys like Striper1 can shoot their limit on every hunt but at least like you say it is a recovered band that won't be an unknown.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> Some just love to look at the negative in things.


oh i realize that... and who wouldn't want a hen out there rasing a brood??? they say ignorance is bliss, striped must be one happy sob.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

:withstupid:

Yeah! I got band off of a road kill hen, Yeah!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Posted: Thu Aug 10, 2006 3:10 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Yeah! I got band off of a road kill hen, Yeah!


That sign has your name on it. You're missing the point or just trying to start crap.

Leo, can I mount the hen too this fall? :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> > Leo, can I mount the hen too this fall? :lol:


Better put it on ice Chopper. :lol: There is luv in the air.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Taddy,

You mount it and I will give it a few spins.

Striper1 is that all you have?? If your going to post lame come backs you mise well not even post. If you feel better I will go put the band back on the duck tomorrow as I already did my part in reporting a found band. Thats what they are there for right?


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

You guys are killing me down here in Iowa. That there is some funny stuff. I really enjoy reading about all of the interesting things that go on in ND. I have to say thou, I am a first time goose hunter and shot 2 geese with bands back in January. Keep up the entertainment and try not to do anything illegal.


----------

